
Tom Wheeler slams Ajit Pai’s plan to kill net neutrality rules - cmurf
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/tom-wheeler-slams-ajit-pais-plan-to-kill-net-neutrality-rules/?amp=1
======
cmurf
_Wheeler 's FCC didn't prohibit ISPs from demanding payments for network
interconnection, but it set up a complaint process._

 _" That simple keeping-an-eye-on-what's-going-on has resulted in the
elimination of the interconnection bottlenecks that existed before, and
interconnection prices actually going down, just because somebody was
watching," Wheeler said._

And in the same realm of merely being able to keep an eye on things, rather
than being heavy handed, the repeal proposal includes eliminating some
requirements for full price and cap disclosure at sign-up time. Upon repeal
they won't have to tell you about additional fees to rent a modem,
cancellation fees, duration of promotional pricing, data caps or the pricing
for going over those caps.

By permitting ISPs from withholding information, consumers can't make
effective market decisions. I don't see how anyone argues against regulations
that require these companies to simply disclose facts, unless they like the
idea of ISPs hiding these costs from consumers.

